# Precious is foaling!!!



## jess (Jul 22, 2009)

Finally!!!!! Good luck!!!

Oh no, it looks like the foal isn't positioned right...Sure hope they are able to get it repositioned and all goes well hopefully momma and Baby will be ok......Ugg I hate this. Prayers being sent for Precious and the baby....


----------



## SilverDollar (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, I've been watching also. I hope all goes well. Sending prayers.


----------



## jess (Jul 22, 2009)

This doesn't look good....They moved the camera a while ago but Precious just moved where you could see her...it looks like the foal is still stuck...I really hope this turns out ok. I don't post much but have been watching this girl for days...


----------



## SaddleTrail (Jul 22, 2009)

The connection just went down dang it. Hope all is going to be ok. My blessings and prayers for both mare and foal.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 22, 2009)

prayers for Precious and her foal and all at Pacific pintos


----------



## anyssapark (Jul 22, 2009)

Camera off now. Praying for Precious and her baby, and thoughts are with Joanne and everyone at Pacific pintos. I hope everyone, horse and human comes out of this ok.


----------



## jess (Jul 22, 2009)

I lost the connection also...I thought it was just my computer trying to make me crazy...


----------



## anyssapark (Jul 22, 2009)

No, its me too. So id say they've turned it off, or they lost their connection.


----------



## Barbie (Jul 22, 2009)

Sure hope all turned out well. Prayers for Precious and Joanne.

Barbie


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 22, 2009)

Please let this be a happy ending. Prayers to everyone.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 22, 2009)

Prayers going out!

Kay


----------



## mizbeth (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh no, I hope is all well! Was watching a bit last night around 10 pm cst

Yes, camera down here too.

B


----------



## barnbum (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, gosh--I'll send some prayers....


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh I hate to read this. I just checked the cam and it's still down. Prayers for Pacific Pintos......


----------



## MiniatureEscapades (Jul 22, 2009)

ohh my no other word yet.



I'm chewing at my fingernails, and hoping for the best!


----------



## Genie (Jul 22, 2009)

Still no camera....hoping for some good news


----------



## Connie P (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh Dear - sending many prayers out for Precious and her foal and also for Joanne!


----------



## Frankie (Jul 22, 2009)

Have been following this thread to see how things were progressing.

All good thoughts your way Joanne!!


----------



## jess (Jul 22, 2009)

Darn...Was hoping the camera would be back up or that we'd have an update by now...Really didn't look good earlier this AM..The people in the stall were trying to reposition the foal and pull it for well over an hour although you couldn't tell what was really going on. At first they just pointed the camera at the ground, but every now and then she'd come into view and it wasn't looking good at all..I never saw the foals legs or head...I'm hoping all turned out ok. So frustrating watching and not being able to help or do anything...


----------



## jsites (Jul 22, 2009)

I checked the forum as soon as I got up this morning just to see how Precious is doing. I've been checking her cam several times a day and really hate to hear this uncertain news. My thoughts are with you Joanne. We are praying for a good report.


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Jul 22, 2009)

Our prayer is on the way with them.

Hope everything will be fine...


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 22, 2009)

adding my prayers.....


----------



## miniwhinny (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh gosh, my thoughts are with you all at PP


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, I know all too well... News will come when they can or are ready.

I lost my favorite little mare and her foal during a dystocia in May.

My thoughts will be with them through this. Hopefully they were able to save both, but if not at least the mare.

Her name says it all "Precious"


----------



## lilnickers (Jul 22, 2009)

Camera still down. Gosh....I hope things are ok. Prayers to you Precious and Joann. I know you will update us when you can.


----------



## shelly (Jul 22, 2009)

OH NO...still no news? Sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts!!!!



ray



ray



ray


----------



## Carolyn R (Jul 22, 2009)

Joanne, I am saying a prayer for you and your little ones.


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 22, 2009)

I hope the mare, if not the foal, is okay.


----------



## Manyspots (Jul 22, 2009)

Prayers from here in Iowa too. I have so wanted this to have a great outcome! Lavonne


----------



## SaddleTrail (Jul 22, 2009)

No word yet? Praying for the right out come.


----------



## Kippy (Jul 22, 2009)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for Precious, her foal, and her loving caretakers.

Cheryl


----------



## twister (Jul 22, 2009)

sending prayers and good thoughts from here that Precious and her baby will come through this.

Yvonne


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm hoping for the best, but I'm afraid that, in this case, no news is not good news. If anyone hears from Joanne please tell us that everything's fine with both Precious and the baby.


----------



## Reble (Jul 22, 2009)

AppyLover2 said:


> I'm hoping for the best, but I'm afraid that, in this case, no news is not good news. If anyone hears from Joanne please tell us that everything's fine with both Precious and the baby.


Oh just seen this thread, so sorry to hear this, let us know when you feel up to it Joanne.

Maybe no news is Good news...


----------



## jess (Jul 22, 2009)

Shoot still no news, and camera is still down....I'm afraid now that what my gut was telling me when I was watching this morning is right and that the outcome isn't good at all...Darn it all! Joanne I hope you are ok... Watching you guys try to help her this morning was awful. I felt so helpless. Please let us know when you can..Prayers still being sent for all of you...


----------



## rcfarm (Jul 22, 2009)

Sending Prayers for Precious and family.


----------



## sedeh (Jul 22, 2009)

Prayers for Precious and her foal.



ray


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh no, please let Mom and Baby be well. Sending prayer to you and your family.


----------



## Kira98 (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh no ! Im sending my prayers your way .

I was thinking about her all day while i was at work yesterday I didnt get in til like 3am just got up and

wanted to check her and found this thread makes me sad

but im hoping that everything is okay

I will have to check back for updates as I am leaving for work this afternoon

Hope that all is well there Joanne I know your exhausted and to have this happen isnt fun at all !


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh dear, I am SO hoping for some good news..... adding my prayers


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 22, 2009)

I have never been able to view the cam in the last weeks of posts (some firewall at work most likely). Is the cam still down/off?

I sure hope we get good news soon! This has been a long wait without updates. Was hoping to see someone post that the cam was back up and beautiful foal in the shot......

Praying for a good outcome and some news soon!


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Barbie (Jul 22, 2009)

Still praying for Joanne, Precious and her foal, but am afraid that the news won't be good.

Barbie


----------



## minie812 (Jul 22, 2009)

I just got home and logged on. I sure hope things are o.k. for all


----------



## maplegum (Jul 22, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Joanne (Jul 22, 2009)

I am operating on about an hours sleep. But I wanted to touch basis with all of you.

[/COLOR] 
We lost them both. The foal was dead when she went into labor. All four legs were in various stages in the pelvis. The foal was upside down. The head and front legs had turned into position to foal, but the muzzle was caught under the pelvic rim. I had no muzzle, just the crown of the head. We tried here to reposition, then went on to two other vet practices several hours away. The last vet was able to get the foal repositioned and out, but Precious' gut came out as well. We euthanize her a few minutes later.

I knew the foal was dead. Just did not expect to loose the mare as well. A first for us.

Thank you all for watching with me. I am unable to read your comments right now without crying, but I will read every one of them. I promise.


----------



## End Level Farms (Jul 22, 2009)

My deepest condolences for you on your loss. And your time of pain.


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 22, 2009)

How awful. I'm so very sorry


----------



## srpwildrose (Jul 22, 2009)

:No- Oh no........I am sooo sorry for your loss.

I logged on like everyone else here on the forum every time I had a chance to check in on Precious.

I will send prayers your way......to be with you during this sad time....


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 22, 2009)

Joanne -

I am so, so terribly sorry for your loss of both your mare and foal...I wish my words could help you right now... please know you are in my thoughts and prayers and again, I am so sorry...

Liz R.


----------



## miniwhinny (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh Joanne, I'm so very very sorry for your terrible losses ((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## ruffian (Jul 22, 2009)

How sad - I am so sorry for you.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I constantly have been looking for updates. I'm just so sorry for all of you.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 22, 2009)

So very sorry joanne what a terrible loss

I woke up about a half hour after she went into labor

I didn't think things looked good then but prayed for them

and your family for a good outcome

So sorry again for your loss


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I so am sorry for such a terrible loss. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## ClickMini (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. Losing a foal is bad enough, but to lose your mare is just tragic.





Every person thinking about breeding their mare should read this thread. Even with a lot of experience, bad things can and sometimes do happen, especially when you are dealing with a "man-made" breed like the miniature horse.

I feel so badly for you; what an awful way for you to end your breeding season. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## ShashwatAcres (Jul 22, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your terrible losses


----------



## lildrummer (Jul 22, 2009)

maplegum said:


> Sending positive thoughts your way.



So sorry. It hurts.

Take care of yourself.

Lildrummer


----------



## Reble (Jul 22, 2009)

Thinking of you in your time of need


----------



## jess (Jul 22, 2009)

Shoot...This is what I knew had happened in my gut, but my heart was so hoping for a different outcome..I knew after seeing no legs or head that it was bad..I'm so very sorry for the loss of your mare and foal...You guys were doing an amazing job trying to reposition the foal...Sometimes life just doesn't seem fair..Please take care of yourself...I know your pain well..


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your terrible losses. I think losing a mare is the worst possible scenario. My heart really goes out to you.


----------



## Carolyn R (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh Joanne, My heart goes out to you. I know I have said it before, we can do everything right and still have things go horribly wrong. I was praying that it wasn't going to turn out this way.

I am so sorry you lost them both.


----------



## LAD (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh Joanne,

I can't even begin to describe the sadness I am feeling for you. I can still remember the day I put Precious on the airplane to send her to you. Such a special little girl... she couldn't have had a better home. Please take care of yourself... Hugs

lad


----------



## REO (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG Joanne, I'm SO deeply sorry!






I'm stunned. I'm crying with you. {{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## anyssapark (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh Joanne, i am so so sorry. I was thinking about you and Precious and her baby all night, hoping for a good outcome. You obviously did all you could, she was lucky to have you.

RIP Precious and your sweet baby.


----------



## mizbeth (Jul 22, 2009)

My heart is broken and tears running down my cheeks, I cannot type either.

I am so very sorry, please take care of yourself.

Sincerely,

Beth Wirht


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that you lost both mare and foal, Losing one is difficult, but two is just devastating.

Good thoughts being sent your way during your time of loss.

Cheers

Masako


----------



## Kilkenny Farms (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for what you went through. It must have been awful. No one but other animal lovers understand just how important these little horses are to us.

Praying for you,

Barbara Kilkenny


----------



## Jill (Jul 22, 2009)

Joanne, I am so very sorry



We had a similar situation and outcome with our first mare/foal due last year in 2008. My heart goes out to you


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh dear God...I am so very sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you...


----------



## Genie (Jul 22, 2009)

So sorry to hear of the terrible outcome. How tragic.

THis is everyone's worst nightmare.

You have our deepest sympathy at this sad time.


----------



## MiniatureEscapades (Jul 22, 2009)

Ohh dear ;-; thats terrible. My heart goes out to you. Lossing both the mare and the foal is the worst thing i could ever imagine.


----------



## wingnut (Jul 22, 2009)

My heart breaks for you and yours


----------



## rcfarm (Jul 22, 2009)

I am new to posting. I was watching Precious for a while now. I can not image your loss. Prayers to you Joanne.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 22, 2009)

There is really nothing I can add that hasn't been said already. I am so sorry, I wish you peace. I hope that looking at the older babies in your pasture will help your broken heart to heal quickly.


----------



## madmax (Jul 22, 2009)

Joanne, my heart aches for you to lose your little mare and her foal. It doesn't seem fair does it, you really went the extra mile for her, you are a good mom. I enjoyed watching Precious on the cam, she was so cute the way she put her front feet into her feeder, she must have given you much pleasure.

Again, so sorry for your losses, take care.


----------



## shawna (Jul 22, 2009)

Joanne,

I am so saddend to read this my Heart is hurting right along with yours.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 22, 2009)

Like so many others, logging on when ever I could just to get a peek and hoping I would be able to see Precious deliver her baby safe and sound. It was like Precious belonged to all of us, even for a short time....we had your lovely girl in our houses every night. There are just no words to descibe how I feel. I'm so sorry. I just dont understand how life can be so unfair.

Hugs to you, your family.

Lad, many hugs to you as well

Sincerely, Heidi


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 22, 2009)

Although i am always on LB reading the posts, I rarely post myself.

But today I simply have to send you my heartfelt sympathies for your tragic loss. The hopes and prayers for you and Precious over the last hours have been world wide, and we are all mourning with you now.

Please take comfort from knowing that Precious knew how much she was loved and that you were doing all you could to help her. She is at peace now and together with her little one in that wonderful place across Rainbow Bridge.

Look after yourself. I'm so very sorry this has happened to you.

Hugs and prayers.

Anna


----------



## Frankie (Jul 22, 2009)

I can't even begin to tell you how very, very sorry I am to hear of this news.

I hope some where there is a good memory in your heart that at least brings a bit of a smile.

You are in my thought.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 22, 2009)

Joanne, I am so very sorry to hear this news. What a tragic loss. My heart goes out to you.

Carol


----------



## wwminis (Jul 22, 2009)

[SIZE=18pt]Joanne,[/SIZE]

We are so very sorry for your loss!




We've lost a few over the years and it's always heartbreaking! ((((Hugs))))

Bill & Wanalynn


----------



## qtrrae (Jul 22, 2009)

Joanne,

I am so very sorry that you have lost your beautiful little mare and her baby.

Hugs and prayers for you and your family as you deal with this terrible loss.

Rest in peace precious, Precious with your baby.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, so very very sorry.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry about your loss today!!!! What a tragic event, that is just awful. Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## Riverdance (Jul 22, 2009)

Joanne,

I am so sorry to read about your loss






It is always hard to loose a foal, but triple hard to loose a good mare. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 22, 2009)

I am very sorry for you loss. Words can't express.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss

RIP Precious & Bubby


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm so very sorry this terrible thing had to happen. ((((((HUGS))))) to you and yours.


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 22, 2009)

Joanne, I am so very sorry.

Charlotte


----------



## shelly (Jul 22, 2009)

:CryBaby



OH NO, NO, NO-This is not the outcome that we all hoped for....Joanne I am so very sorry for your losses and pray that your heart heals quickly. {{{HUGS}}} RIP Precious and lil one-run free over the rainbow bridge


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 22, 2009)

farewell sweet mare and foal. We all have her in our prayers. We wish you would have had a better out come. My heart cries for you.Losing a mare is very heartbreaking not counting losing the foal as well. We know and your mare knew how much she was loved and will be miss.

Keep your head up things will get better with time.

We lose a mare a few years back and she wasn't in foal.We cried for days. My friend said to give all the love to my minis i had left because they needed it. I started to focus on all the ones God left me behind it help.

Take care

you are in our prayers


----------



## Nickermaker (Jul 22, 2009)

All of us had grown to know Precious over the cam you shared with us, even though some never posted as I - I was always checking in on her. Please know that others are greiving with you for the loss of Precious and her baby. I'm so sorry the outcome wasn't good. Please know I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers during this sad time.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so, so sorry...

Godspeed, Precious and little baby....

Lucy


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 22, 2009)

This is so terrible, there are no words. All of us feel your pain. I am sorry.


----------



## wildoak (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh no, I am so very sorry. Some things just aren't meant to be but knowing that doesn't make it any easier. {{Hugs}}


----------



## susanminiponygirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry. This was not the outcome I had hoped for........our prayers are with you, get some rest, Precious and her baby are at rest now. Susan Wellspring Farm


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 22, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss.



God must have needed them more on the other side of rainbow bridge.


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 22, 2009)

Joanne, I am so very sorry you lost your mare and foal.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jul 22, 2009)

Joanne,

I am soooo very sorry for the loss of your sweet mare and foal.


----------



## barnbum (Jul 22, 2009)

Rats!


----------



## minie812 (Jul 22, 2009)

You always hope for the best but with breeding minis it seems sometimes you have to prepare for the worst. It is never easy but to also loose your mare just makes it double hard.


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Jul 22, 2009)

SO VERY SORRY...

HUGS...

ANGELA


----------



## SaddleTrail (Jul 22, 2009)

My heart is heavy and aches for your loss of both, please hold your self close and bask in the warmth of all our prayers.


----------



## tagalong (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry that what can be such a joyous occasion turned out to have such a tragic ending. Foaling can be the best of times - and the worst of times.







> Every person thinking about breeding their mare should read this thread. Even with a lot of experience, bad things can and sometimes do happen, especially when you are dealing with a "man-made" breed like the miniature horse.


Exactly right, *Amy.*


----------



## maplegum (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh no. Big hugs for you.

xox Leonie xox


----------



## drk (Jul 22, 2009)

OH NO Joanne, We were all right there with you watching and anxiously awaiting your new arrival. My heart is broke.

You are in my thoughts during this difficult time.


----------



## Lena1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry Joanne.


----------



## gimp (Jul 22, 2009)

I spent so much time checking on Precious that I feel I have lost a friend.





God Speed little Precious





My heart is heavy. I am so sorry.


----------



## SilverDollar (Jul 22, 2009)

Joanne, I am so very sorry to hear this. I watched last night as Precious went into labor. I was about to phone you just as the barn light went on. From what I observed, you all did _everything_ humanly possible. I kept praying that it would turn out well but as time passed, I grew more and more worried. I'm heartbroken to hear you lost them both. Sending prayers to you and your family in this time of sorrow; may you find comfort in your memories of sweet Precious.

Rebecca


----------



## Manyspots (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry and sad to hear of the outcome. I think many of us got attached to Precious with our daily checks on her. Take care and cherish the good times with her. She was special! Lavonne


----------



## jsites (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm so very sorry, Joanne. I was watching and checking in on Precious everytime I checked on my expecting mare. I too felt like she was one of my own...waiting anxiously and hoping for the best.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Relic (Jul 22, 2009)

l was so very sad to read about the loss of your mare and foal l know the pain runs deep....


----------



## Royal Crescent (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.



:No-Sad There are no words.

Barb


----------



## lilnickers (Jul 22, 2009)

My deepest condolences to you



Poor , poor Precious




You did everything you could for her and her baby. This was just her time to cross into greener pastures.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your losses



Please know that you are in our thoughts/prayers


----------



## Miniv (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh Crap and GOD BLESS....... Joanne this is just not in the cards........ My prayers are with you........


----------



## ropenride (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. You, Precious and the baby are in my thoughts and prayers.

ropenride


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Jul 22, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that you lost both.

I lost a very anticipated foal and my favorite little mare in May, in a very similar dystocia. We did everything we possibly could, as I am sure you did.

Sometimes no matter what you try...there is just no way to save them.

There was a huge empty spot in the barn, and I listened for her nickers every morning for a long time.

Time will heal your heart

I will be thinking of you as you work in the barn... especially the first weeks.

Your horses are beautiful, and it is obvious they have a wonderful loving home with you.


----------



## sundaymom (Jul 22, 2009)

Like all the others I too have been checking in on your mare. A couple of days would go by and I would think of her and I would come in to check. Such a lovely mare. I am so sorry.

Sending you healing thoughts for this time of loss.


----------



## Marty (Jul 22, 2009)

So very sorry Joanne I am so sad for you. My heart breaks for you and what you went though. I wish I could take your pain away.

Precious and her beautiful baby are now running free in heaven's green pastures.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jul 22, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]I'm so sorry that your having to endure this heart wrenching pain. My condolences are with you....[/SIZE]_


----------



## minimule (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost them both. I know how hard it is.


----------



## bevann (Jul 23, 2009)

Joanne, I am so very sorry for you loss.I have been there too many times and know how it feels and how much it hurts. Time helps ease the pain somewhat and you will always have the memories of just how special Precious was to you.


----------



## mmmorgans (Jul 23, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It is so difficult with the minis sometimes - such sad news. I know only too well how you feel - I lost a dear old gal in April the same way - it still brings me to tears thinking about it.

Big hugs - and I am so sorry.


----------



## Mona (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh no Joanne, I am soooooooo VERY sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 23, 2009)

I am sooo sorry Joanne.

This is so far from the joyous occassion we were all hoping to share with you.

I hope all the good thoughts and condolences being sent your way help

with the pain of your loss.

Take good care and be kind to yourself.


----------



## crponies (Jul 23, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.




(((hugs)))


----------



## Minimor (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## lovinglife (Jul 23, 2009)

I am new here and only have posted few times but I wanted to tell you how sorry I feel for you. I am a no sleeper so I would watch Precious at night when I couldn't sleep. She was very entertaining moving her bucket around! Looks like she and you have alot of people that care.... this threads views as of now is almost 4500 and other thread about her over 5000 views. This shows how special she was. So sorry for your lost.


----------



## sedeh (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry Joanne. Breeders expect to lose a foal on occasion but when you lose the mare it's just the worst possible outcome. I'm so sorry you lost your Precious. *{{{{{HUGS}}}}}*


----------



## Barbie (Jul 23, 2009)

So sorry Joanne - I was so hoping for better news. Hopefully in the near future you'll be able to remember the good times with Precious and get a smile on your face. Run free sweet Precious and baby - you were greatly loved here on earth.

(((((HUGS)))))

Barbie


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 23, 2009)

Joanne I am so very sorry that you have lost your dear Precious and her foal. My heart is breaking for you. Prayers being said to ease your pain and grief. So sorry.


----------



## GOTTACK (Jul 23, 2009)

I am so sorry

Lisa


----------



## Connie P (Jul 23, 2009)

OH Joanne. I am SO VERY sorry. I have been there and I know how painful it is to lose both mare and foal. Hugs Friend.


----------



## yorkie09 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## CrescentMinis (Jul 23, 2009)

Dear Joanne, I am so sorry for your tremendous loss. I too have followed Precious' foalwatch thread but not posted before now, and my heart is heavy with this outcome.


----------



## wendi leigh (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh no! I am so sorry to read this thread and learn that you lost your Precious. When the foal has died in utero, it just makes it so hard for them I don't think there can ever be a good outcome. I had a similar situation 2 years ago, but after four hours of labor we drove the mare two hours to the hospital for a c-section and were in time to save her. She is now retired. You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## IloveMiniatureshorses (Jul 23, 2009)

I am truly sorry you had to go through this...



It's very disheartening when you lose both the mare and foal... God must have needed a little mare and foal for a new little girl in heaven.


----------



## Kippy (Jul 23, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. My heart hurts for you.

Cheryl


----------



## Joanne (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi. My mind is back after a nights sleep.

I have made it through this post from start to finish.

Thank you all for your kind words.

I knew when she went into labor that something was wrong. I was watching her in the house on the monitor at 10:20 pm PDT.

I saw her lay down that way they do before they are going to foal. I put on my clothes and headed out to the barn, my husband followed a few minutes later. We stood quietly outside the stall. At 10:50 the water broke, but no foal for another 10 minutes. I knew this was going way too slow to be good.

I reached around the amnionic sac and found one hoof, but could not feel a muzzle or another hoof.

I broke the sac and found what I thought was the second front hoof and the crown of the head (one ear) head was tilted sideways.

I also had a hock next to the head.. The second front foot turned out to be a back hoof. The foal was not moving and I knew it was dead. At that point we were just trying to free it to save the mare.

The local vet was on a colic case and unavailable. After an hour of trying (in some cases successfully; freed the muzzle, etc) we packed her into a trailer and moved her to the next vet 3 hours away. She was unsuccessful and we went down the road another 30 minutes to a terrific vet hospital where the vet on call was able to free the foal relatively quickly. It was clear that this vet who it turns out is the local God for correcting dystocias in large animals; horses, llamas, goats, cattle knew exactly what to do. He was great with us and I know he did not expect that we would have to euthanize Precious until the very end. He walked us through this very painful process explaining what would happen and what she would feel. He was truly great and I appreciated his tenderness and explainations. If there were any silver lining to all this it was meeting him.

I stayed with her while she was put to sleep and he also stayed at my side until I was ready to leave her and comforted me. I also had Jessica at my side. She worked for me for many years while she was in high school and college. She is now a in her third year of vet school and wants to be a large animal vet. She was in the truck with me as we traveled all night long. Jessica had shown Precious for us when she was in high school and in a large Santa Barbara show took her all the way to Reserve mare as a yearling!

We brought her home and buried her here.

We have one more mare to foal in the next couple of weeks. We are hoping Desire's birth is much less eventful. And hope this time we are all treated to a lively newborn. I would hate to end the year with a loss.

Thank you all for watching and caring and loving Precious.

It means a lot to me as I say my goodbys.

I started with miniatures in 1993 and this is my first older horse we have had to euthanize. We have lost a couple of foals along the way, but never an adult. You always know this could happen, but you are really never ready when it does.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jul 23, 2009)

Joanne said:


> I started with miniatures in 1993 and this is my first older horse we have had to euthanize. We have lost a couple of foals along the way, but never an adult. You always know this could happen, but you are really never ready when it does.


Joanne, I started a couple yrs before you and know this statement to be so very, very true. I had a similar loss with a mare I had raised from a yearling and had several foals successfully, then one that could not resolve and she had an anal prolapse that could not be resolved. Sadly she had to be put to rest humanely and quickly. I have retained her last filly who is now 8 years old and I still miss Candy!

My heart breaks for you with the loss of Precious. As with many things we experience, the pain lessens but never leaves. We all suffer with each foaling now. I am so very sorry for your loss and will think of Precious, as you will, often.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I m so very sorry for your losses. My heart is breaking for you, your mare and her foal.


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2009)

Joanne, I am so very sorry for your losses.



It's absolutely heartbreaking. My thoughts will be with you.


----------



## Dairygirl (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm so very very sorry you lost your mare and baby.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 23, 2009)

Joanne, saying I'm sorry just doesnt seem like enough. Thank you for sharing Precious's story. Please also send hugs to Jessica. How wonderful that you met a great and caring vet. Rest in Peace Little Ones.


----------



## Reble (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you so much for taking the time to explain the situation.





I wish you the best on your last mare foaling


----------



## twister (Jul 23, 2009)

No that is not what I wanted to hear, so sorry for your losses, to lose the foal is bad enough but to lose your mare as well, my heart bleeds for you. Thank you for explaining what happened. Sending hugs and prayers.

Yvonne


----------



## Joanne (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you all for your very kind comments, personal messages to me, and the phone calls sharing your own experiences.

It is a great comfort to know all of you.

My live horses seem to be great at easing my pain as well. They are making me get "back in the saddle" and get on taking care of the living.

Thank goodness for the other foals! They sure bring life into perspective!

We have one more foal due in the next few weeks. Please wish me luck. I just hate the thought of ending the foaling year badly.

Joanne


----------



## Riverdance (Jul 23, 2009)

Joanne,

I started the foaling season off badly, loosing a loud palomino pinto colt out of a maiden mare. Still not sure if the mare will ever be able to foal again, a beautiful Windchaser daughter. It took 3 hours to get the foal out, but I had learned from a friends experience to make sure the vet gave the mare a spinal tap to help keep her from pushing and perhaps rupturing her uterus. Now, everytime we have a foaling problem, our vet does that first, then works on getting the foal out.

This mare also went down and broke her water, then got up and did nothing for a while. I just knew then that something was wrong. The foal had been alive two days before and she had waxed two days before, but had done nothing for over 48 hours. The foal had died sometime in those 48 hours.

I went on to have 11 beautiful, healthy foals uneventfull after that. Though I have to say with the next foal, my heart was in my throat till it had foaled alive.

I am sure your last foal this year will be just fine.

Hugs going your way.

Sue


----------



## Tucker (Jul 24, 2009)

Im so sorry to here you lost your mare and foal .I also lost mare and her foal this year hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## miniblessingsfarm (Jul 24, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you. I hope you find comfort in the support, thoughts and prayers of the "mini" community...God Bless.


----------



## lilfolks (Jul 24, 2009)

I am so sorry to read that you lost both mare and foal. That is so hard and I was in your position once, losing both mare and foal with Vet in attendance at 2 a.m. so I can understand your thoughts and the loss you feel. Foaling out these miniatures can sometimes be a heart breaker for sure. I know when I lost my mare and foal, I told the Vet I won't breed again. But of course I went on to breeding and foaling again, and you will too.

So sorry,

Joyce

Little Folks Farm, CT


----------



## TuffyLynn (Jul 24, 2009)

My heartfelt condolences to you and your family....

with respect Lynn


----------



## ponderosaminiatures (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh my , I just read thread, Im so sorry for your loss, there is nothing anyone can

to take the pain away....Im sorry, how sad....prayers and good thoughts for you at this

difficult time.


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi Joanne,

I was out of town and haven't be online lately.

When I read this post and I am so sorry for your loss.





Our prayer with you all.


----------



## ErikaS. (Jul 25, 2009)

Just wanted to add my heartfelt condolences



. I stayed up late many a night hoping to catch the foaling only to find they both had passed. Breaks my heart. So sorry. I hope your last foal of the season is quick, uneventful and healthy.


----------

